# Feeding raw eggs



## mrezkill

This is going to sound kind of silly, but...how do you feed your dog a raw egg? I assume you just crack it open over his kibble, but I don't know for sure lol.

Also, if you add a raw egg, do you feed slightly less kibble for that meal?

Thanks!


----------



## GSDSunshine

I just crack it and put it in the bowl. Some time with the shell sometimes, without. And I never remove any kibble, since he doesn't get it with every meal and it does't add that much extra calories.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Yep - just crack on top of kibble and mix. Lucy goes nuts when she sees the eggs come out. I'll usually give her about 1 or 2 a week.

I think there are about 50-60 calories in an egg, so i'll give just a little less kibble that day. So instead of the full 100% kibble, maybe give about 90-95% that day.


----------



## Caledon

I always remember about the egg after I feed her. Never would have thought to throw in the shell.


----------



## Anja1Blue

If you are feeding a good quality kibble, it is balanced and has the correct amount of calcium - you shouldn't add to it by feeding the shell. Especially with a puppy, too much calcium is a bad thing.....the egg itself is excellent protein, I feed my adult dogs a raw egg every day, it's great for their coats!
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## boeselager

I feed a raw egg (the yolk part) 2-3 times a week. I scramble up the whites and put that he their bowl as well. You would get more calcium from the shell if you bake it and crush it into powder than you would feeding it raw.


----------



## blackviolet

Why did I read that egg whites aren't good for dogs? I always thought the whole egg was fine.


----------



## boeselager

I read that some where too, and someone did tell me but can't remember. Something about it saying it's not good to give them the egg whites raw all the time, so it's best to cook them. Which I do.


----------



## Anja1Blue

boeselager said:


> I read that some where too, and someone did tell me but can't remember. Something about it saying it's not good to give them the egg whites raw all the time, so it's best to cook them. Which I do.


I think that myth has been pretty much debunked. Both Mary Straus (www.dogaware.com) and Lew Olson (www.b-naturals.com) are experts in the field of nutrition, esp. raw food and neither one thinks there is any problem with raw egg whites. My dogs get a raw egg every day, have done for years, and have never had a problem because of the whites not being cooked. 

BTW - why on earth would you want to bake an eggshell?
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge
Anja SchH3 GSD


----------



## blackviolet

It's a good way of adding calcium powder to your dog's food.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I throw the whole egg in there, shell and all. Sometimes I will crack it up but other times I let him do it.. lol.

He gets raw egg about 5-6 times per week. 

He is fed raw so I usually put it in with his MM and OM.


----------



## mrezkill

That's awesome! Thanks for all the replies . I wasn't sure how often I could feed him an egg, but I guess a few times a week would be fine, right?


----------



## Anja1Blue

blackviolet said:


> It's a good way of adding calcium powder to your dog's food.


But why would you want to? If you are feeding raw, calcium comes from the bones. If you are feeding kibble (unless it's Ol' Roy some other junk) it's already in there in a balanced amount. Adding more isn't needed or appropriate.
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GSDSunshine

Anja1Blue said:


> But why would you want to? If you are feeding raw, calcium comes from the bones. If you are feeding kibble (unless it's Ol' Roy some other junk) it's already in there in a balanced amount. Adding more isn't needed or appropriate.
> __________________________________
> Susan
> 
> Anja SchH3 GSD
> Conor GSD
> Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge



because the egg shell is not considered anything but calcium carbonate. I can add some to a boneless meal for bone. 
Not something I would do all the time, but if I wanted an entire beef meal for Koda, or an entire Venison meal, there are no bones he can digest. So you add 1/2- 1 tsp per pound of meat. And feed. If someone wanted to do an elimination diet and not feed chicken or turkey, they could us this method.

Also... if I were to give my dog an egg whole (shell included), he wouldn't be able to crush it into small enough pieces to be digested all the way before it came back out. So the shell with the egg is for mental stimulation (IMO), and the ground dry shell, is useful for other dietary uses.


----------



## boeselager

GSDSunshine said:


> because the egg shell is not considered anything but calcium carbonate. I can add some to a boneless meal for bone.
> Not something I would do all the time, but if I wanted an entire beef meal for Koda, or an entire Venison meal, there are no bones he can digest. So you add 1/2- 1 tsp per pound of meat. And feed. If someone wanted to do an elimination diet and not feed chicken or turkey, they could us this method.
> 
> Also... if I were to give my dog an egg whole (shell included), he wouldn't be able to crush it into small enough pieces to be digested all the way before it came back out. So the shell with the egg is for mental stimulation (IMO), and the ground dry shell, is useful for other dietary uses.


What she said


----------



## Anja1Blue

GSDSunshine said:


> because the egg shell is not considered anything but calcium carbonate. I can add some to a boneless meal for bone.
> Not something I would do all the time, but if I wanted an entire beef meal for Koda, or an entire Venison meal, there are no bones he can digest. So you add 1/2- 1 tsp per pound of meat. And feed. If someone wanted to do an elimination diet and not feed chicken or turkey, they could us this method.
> 
> Also... if I were to give my dog an egg whole (shell included), he wouldn't be able to crush it into small enough pieces to be digested all the way before it came back out. So the shell with the egg is for mental stimulation (IMO), and the ground dry shell, is useful for other dietary uses.


Yes, I understand that, but my post wasn't asking for an explanation of when or where you would use eggshell. It was questioning why you would add more IF you are already feeding bones or IF you are feeding a good kibble which has already figured out the right amount. I was assuming (perhaps incorrectly) that the poster was suggesting adding calcium to a diet that already had a sufficient amount, since she/he didn't specify what she/he is feeding. If I am in error blackviolet, sorry!

As far as an egg w/shell being good for mental stimulation - if you say so, though I think a stuffed Kong might work a little better :laugh: 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD


----------



## doggiedad

i crack the egg into a bowl and whip it
with a fork and then pour it into whatever
i'm feeding.

i don't give my dog a lot of eggs.
i feed him raw eggs (organic raw eggs)
every now and then.


----------



## jikkyo

I gave my pup a raw egg with his kibble yesterday and he's been getting some streaming diarrhea for the past 2 days... He's got a delicate tummy though. Maybe it's his age? 17 weeks.


----------



## Korubell

I don't understand all the dietary analysis in this thread. An egg is fun and yummy to eat. Every now and then I give him one both as a food treat and as enrichment. He takes it out on the lawn, rolls it around a bit with his paw, sniffs it, licks it then cracks it open and licks up the contents. Occasionally he will eat part of the shell. Whatever shell parts he doesn't eat I sometimes find buried behind the couch cushions, on the dining room chairs or other favourite hiding places, such as behind the lemon tree. Whatever food value there is in an egg is well and truly compensated for by normal exercise activity.


----------



## germanshepherd15

> I gave my pup a raw egg with his kibble yesterday and he's been getting some streaming diarrhea for the past 2 days... He's got a delicate tummy though. Maybe it's his age? 17 weeks.


some dog's just have a more sensitive stomach than others...he could have an allergy, could have been too rich, it could have just been a shock to his system altogether...but if this is his reaction, maybe it's best not to give him eggs...age shouldn't have anything to do with it unless he was fresh off his mom, I've fed my boy raw eggs since he was a little tiny thing, not as much or as frequent as I would give him now, of course


----------



## counter

germanshepherd15 said:


> some dog's just have a more sensitive stomach than others...he could have an allergy, could have been too rich, it could have just been a shock to his system altogether...but if this is his reaction, maybe it's best not to give him eggs...age shouldn't have anything to do with it unless he was fresh off his mom, I've fed my boy raw eggs since he was a little tiny thing, not as much or as frequent as I would give him now, of course


 This thread is 5 years old. Ha!


----------

